# Amazon Instant & Vudu Coming To TiVo



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

me so happy

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/amazon-instant-vudu-coming-to-tivo/


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder how many folks this will convince to go ahead and pay for Amazon Prime?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

This is great news. It will be good to finally have Amazon Prime as well as Vudu and access to all of my UltraViolet movies on TiVo instead of needing to switch over to the Roku.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Very good news indeed. I wonder how long it will be before TiVo gets an ESPN app. It looks like WatchESPN has an app for just about every major streaming platform out there now, with the exception of TiVo and Playstation, though they may have some kind of agreement with Xbox to keep out Playstation.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

takeagabu said:


> me so happy
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/amazon-instant-vudu-coming-to-tivo/


Sweet!!! it's about time. Amazon Streaming and Vudu will make a nice addition to the TiVos.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Really looking forward to Vudu !


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Ohmygoodness! This news just freakin made my day!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

This stuff should have been done 4 years ago when the 'one box to rule them all' marketing crap came out with the Premiere. I mean c'mon, seriously? It's taken 4 years to get Instant Video? And Vudu? When these apps have been available forever on almost every other platform out there, including game consoles?

Nice to see but Tivo has to be the slowest dev company I've ever seen, all because no one is pushing them to do better. Either that or they make really poor platform and partnership decisions.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Grumpy much?


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

Hooray!! Hooray!!

I REALLY hope this is true, but I'm not getting my hopes up until I see an official announcement from either Amazon or TiVo.

Fingers crossed though!!!! 

-Joe


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Great to see this!


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Now all we need is a DLNA client. I hope these will translate to Mini and Premieres ...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

kherr said:


> Now all we need is a DLNA client. I hope these will translate to Mini and Premieres ...


Or infinitely easier to use and more flexible: The ability to mount a network share and play any videos it finds compatible on the share.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm mostly meaning to be able to play an MP4. I have all my DVDs and BDs ripped so I can play on TV without a player and shuffling disks. I have two Mini locations I can't justify another WD Live and yet more cabling. I'm planning on ripping most of my Tivo content (takes a Long time to transfer and then convert to MP4 and then delete them) to store on an NAS to justify the effort without being able to play at those destinations. Wishful thinking ...


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> Or infinitely easier to use and more flexible: The ability to mount a network share and play any videos it finds compatible on the share.


This was something that was never a priority for me considering the work arounds through Vuze and pytivo.

For me the next priority should be HBOGO, ESPN, or something like user profiles.


----------



## Ficman (Mar 31, 2014)

This is EXCELLENT news


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Other than the article linked above, I can't seem to find anyone else talking about this or any other independent corroboration.

I sure hope this isn't vapor...


----------



## DebiLee (Aug 25, 2014)

This is all well and good but we'd rather get real answers to real questions. For example, why is TiVo taking so long to get MPEG4 support out for the Stream when it should be immediate? "Sometime in early 2015" isn't good enough anymore. There are other people using TiVo's on carriers that are primarily MPEG4. Also why has there been no software updates to the Stream itself since February 2014? _Is_ there going to be any software updates coming to the Stream itself for the Android launch or MPEG4 launch? If yes will it be bringing Haxe? Will there be a redesign coming to both the iOS and Android apps in September to match the UI of the Roamio/Premiere? If yes will Haxe be used for both platforms? When will Stream users finally get rid of the much hated Proxy server being forced upon them for out of home streaming and permit them to use better technology like MPEG-DASH and/or UPnP?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Last I read, apple didn't allow MPEG-DASH for adaptive stream. I am not sure if they have softened that position.

Rumor has it, a major update for stream is coming along with the Android release this fall. That is all we have a the moment - a rumor. 

If the rumor is true, then this is where the development priorities have been over the last few months.

MPEG4 implementation isn't broad and doesn't impact a significant number of channels or subscribers - yet. An early 2015 release isn't a terrible timeframe considering the development tempo as of late.

I am happy they put android and other improvements (if the rumors are true) ahead of MPEG4 - considering an early 2015 release.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

takeagabu said:


> This was something that was never a priority for me considering the work arounds through Vuze and pytivo.
> 
> For me the next priority should be HBOGO, ESPN, or something like user profiles.


User profiles would get my vote. It would be so nice to be able to create profile for my GF. Then it would make it much easier to keep track of all the lifetime recordings she schedules. Just over the past three weeks she has recorded over thirty movies from Lifetime and Lifetime movies on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think by now everyone knows my opinion on the likelihood of custom folders.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Last I read, apple didn't allow MPEG-DASH for adaptive stream. I am not sure if they have softened that position.
> 
> Rumor has it, a major update for stream is coming along with the Android release this fall. That is all we have a the moment - a rumor.
> 
> ...


Well, fix MPEG4 first. As is with IOS, those who have Android, if you have MPEG4, which more are going to, Stream will not work.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> This stuff should have been done 4 years ago when the 'one box to rule them all' marketing crap came out with the Premiere. I mean c'mon, seriously? It's taken 4 years to get Instant Video? And Vudu? When these apps have been available forever on almost every other platform out there, including game consoles? Nice to see but Tivo has to be the slowest dev company I've ever seen, all because no one is pushing them to do better. Either that or they make really poor platform and partnership decisions.


1. Amazon Instant is still unavailable on Google's Android and Apple TV. Both platforms were around long before TiVo's Premiere 2010. 
2. Walmart's Vudu is still unavailable on Apple TV. 
3. TiVo does not develop third party applications. Amazon and Walmart are responsible for their own platform priorities and development schedules.
4. For most TiVo's ability to view live TV, DVR playback, Netflix, YouTube, HuluPlus streaming, and Amazon Video is 'one box to rule them all'
5. Game consoles (PS3, Xbox 360,Wii) have massive user bases (80-100 million units sold each) which application developers crave.
6. The falsity that TiVo has no competition and therefore it's products suffer seems to belie the fact that 99% of all DVRs are competitor brands. Usually the market leaders (Comcast, TWC, UVerse, FIOS, DirectTV, Dish) are considered competitors. 
7. TiVo Roamio is still the best overall DVR available. And seasonal updates to the DVR just highlights this.
8. Now, GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This is great news indeed! Now that Amazon Prime and Vudu will finally be available on the TiVo, my Rokus will soon be relegated to porn.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

CloudAtlas said:


> 1. Amazon Instant is still unavailable on Google's Android and Apple TV. Both platforms were around long before TiVo's Premiere 2010.
> 2. Walmart's Vudu is still unavailable on Apple TV.


These are marketing decisions made by Apple and Google. They won't allow these competitors to compete with the iTunes and Google Play stores.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> Well, fix MPEG4 first. As is with IOS, those who have Android, if you have MPEG4, which more are going to, Stream will not work.


How many channels have really gone MPEG4? I am sure it is market dependent, but I was unaware that any market had completed or even made significant progress on the conversion.

Am I misinformed?

I haven't found a channel yet on FIOS - though that doesn't mean they don't exist, just not a channel I stream.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> 1. Amazon Instant is still unavailable on Google's Android and Apple TV. Both platforms were around long before TiVo's Premiere 2010.
> 2. Walmart's Vudu is still unavailable on Apple TV.
> 3. TiVo does not develop third party applications. Amazon and Walmart are responsible for their own platform priorities and development schedules.
> 4. For most TiVo's ability to view live TV, DVR playback, Netflix, YouTube, HuluPlus streaming, and Amazon Video is 'one box to rule them all'
> ...


Great DVR, sure. One box to rule them all, as marketed 4 years ago? Not. Doesn't matter whether Tivo writes the apps or not, it's their platform and their responsibility to work with the partners.

So the puzzler is why all this crap takes so long, not whether it's possible. That's all.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think we know why this took so long- they designed a new box and moved to a new programming platform to make things better. There could hardly be a bigger distraction to improving things like an app platform than those two huge projects. Now that those are done, I am optimistic that other improvements can be made more quickly. 

We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

bradleys said:


> How many channels have really gone MPEG4? I am sure it is market dependent, but I was unaware that any market had completed or even made significant progress on the conversion.
> 
> Am I misinformed?
> 
> I haven't found a channel yet on FIOS - though that doesn't mean they don't exist, just not a channel I stream.


Cox here has had several, for a while now, and put them in just below 1GHz, making them inaccessible to devices that can't tune past 860Mhz and/or can't do MPEG-4.

They claim these channels are only available on their own boxes, and only with the whole Contour package (leased hardware + higher price services + bring your own tablet/phone devices). I get them just fine, and don't have any Contour equipment, or package. It just helps convince those with their older boxes that can't get those channels, that they need the Contour whole home and beyond package. They get away with murder with all the things they advertise are free, but cost extra, as well as those they claim require the highest price bundle they offer, but actually don't. The uninformed get suckered by this stuff, much like TiVo is trying to sucker new TiVo subs out of those uninformed about what a base-Roamio provides, but has been gutted from the Roamio OTA (the former being the best informed choice for many, maybe even most).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I knew there were a few channels in a few markets - and I assume there are a few select test markets that are more converted than others. 

Yes, the Series 4 and above can handle those channels just fine - it is the stream that isn't setup for it yet. And while I cam empathize with the OP, it just doesn't rise to the level of impact that lack of Android support had for the last two years.

It is good to hear that TiVo is making it a priority for early 2015 - The complaint should be coming from the S3 owners IMHO.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

When will this be released?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Yeah, I knew there were a few channels in a few markets - and I assume there are a few select test markets that are more converted than others.
> 
> Yes, the Series 4 and above can handle those channels just fine - it is the stream that isn't setup for it yet. And while I cam empathize with the OP, it just doesn't rise to the level of impact that lack of Android support had for the last two years.
> 
> It is good to hear that TiVo is making it a priority for early 2015 - The complaint should be coming from the S3 owners IMHO.


No idea why owners of an old end of life product not being updated should complain.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I do not have any S3 devices any longer, and generally I would agree with you. But this will completely brick the devices for all but OTA - that is different from simple functionality.

Lifteime S3's still have a reasonable resale value, you can easily get $200 for a unit in good shape. The secondary market is of real value to TiVo. While they may not get money directly, it brings people into the ecosystem and makes them far more likely to upgrade later.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

FINALLY


that is all



Next for me: profiles (or at least folders), HBOGO

BTW my guess/hope is that with the major under-the-hood software redesign out of the way it'll open up the flood gates to meaningful development...apps. UI, etc.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought the tivo already did amazon video. I kknow my premiere does, its how my wife watches RuPaul's drag race since Mediacom won't get LOGO


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Just got a tweet that the priority list sign-up is open for the upcoming release, hopefully it will be the one with the Amazon update.

TiVo/com/priority


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I think by now everyone knows my opinion on the likelihood of custom folders.


Don't mean to derail the thread, especially now that the Priority page is alive again, but profiles is very different than custom folders. I agree with you that custom folders is not ever going to happen with Tivo. Profiles on the other hand is much more likely and has actually already been shown in the initial Premiere mock-ups. That doesn't mean it's going to happen but it does mean that profiles were once on the Tivo roadmap.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

flashedbios said:


> I thought the tivo already did amazon video. I kknow my premiere does, its how my wife watches RuPaul's drag race since Mediacom won't get LOGO


TiVo currently allows you to download stuff from Amazon, using the ancient app that dates back to the Series 3.

But so far that app has never been updated to support streaming. And since Amazon Prime Instant Video only allows streaming, not downloads, it's been rather annoying for those of us with Amazon Prime accounts.

The rumor is that an updated Amazon app is coming (possibly in 20.4.4, aka the fall update) which would support Instant Video streaming, including Amazon Prime Instant Video. And presumably an updated user interface to boot.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> Don't mean to derail the thread, especially now that the Priority page is alive again, but profiles is very different than custom folders. I agree with you that custom folders is not ever going to happen with Tivo. Profiles on the other hand is much more likely and has actually already been shown in the initial Premiere mock-ups. That doesn't mean it's going to happen but it does mean that profiles were once on the Tivo roadmap.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

All they need now is HBOGo and my smart TV will be officially useless.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm having a hard time getting excited about the whole Amazon streaming thing. I've never bought through amazon, nor do I appreciate that many of the series episodes that I could rely on Hulu+ and/or Netflix for are (and have been going to) "Exclusively on Amazon".

Is it really worth it? Before this I saw two groups:

Group A: "Amazon Prime has a terrible selection"

Group B: "When the **** is TiVo going to support Amazon streaming/prime?!?!?!?!?!?!?"

It's bad enough that I've paid for Hulu/Netflix for as long as they've been around, and I'd save money just buying episodes from Vudu, since I almost never get any use from them. I got much more use out of my plan including DVDs, but cancelled my sub when the split-company/higher cost announcement went out (I was like "no f'ing way!"). If I'd stayed, I'd have kept the rate, after all the backlash. Oops! Redbox kiosks were fun, too, since I can just resurface, rip, return, and view when it's convenient. Now that the Redbox-loving GF is gone, I don't even do the Redbox...

I have Roku2 XS and several WD TV Live Hubs (w/internal 1TB drives), and chromecasts too (a device useless to me without a smartphone, or using the newer Win 8.1 laptop that only angers me every time I try to use it as my everyday computer, with all the extra stuff I do with USB 3.0 devices/docks.

Most of my most useful programs and utilities won't work with 8.1 (in a way I can stand, when I do get some working).

So, should I just pay for Amazon Prime now? Then what about the other services I know add up but are $16 a month (Hulu/Netflix)?

Help me get excited about this. I didn't need TiVo support to use Amazon before, and wrote it off as too much. But, now all this excitement. I've always come close to using Vudu, since all my non-TiVo devices support it (even my Sony Bravia pre-smart TV), and I could finally start watching Person of Interest, which I lost the first season of to a TiVo drive crash (was a standard "green" drive, not AV-GP or Red NAS, drive that seized-up after running 24/7 for 2 years, when I unplugged it to move it).

I know there are other ways/means to get those episodes, without buying them, but not fit for public discussion. PM me if you care to enlighten me on this. I'm only looking to watch what was on that TiVo drive, that had many first seasons of many shows, now "only only amazon" or buy from vudu...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It's only going to get worse as all the providers are generating their own exclusive content.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> I'm having a hard time getting excited about the whole Amazon streaming thing. I've never bought through amazon, nor do I appreciate that many of the series episodes that I could rely on Hulu+ and/or Netflix for are (and have been going to) "Exclusively on Amazon".


The reason this is so popular among a lot of forum members is we already have Amazon Prime. That will make this a free source of media for us.

I do not have HULU+ and no real desire to subscribe - so same argument, it could be the greatest presentation in the world, I really do not care.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I can't speak for whether the video selection with Amazon Prime Instant Video might be sufficient of itself to pay for Amazon Prime. I can tell you that for me, the shipping cost savings/shipping time improvements are way more than worth it. And then the Amazon Prime Instant Video is, for all practical purposes, free, which is also worth it. 

Beyond the normal Comcast Lineup, I use Xfinity On Demand, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, VuDu, Plex. That means all but Plex will soon [in TiVo terms] be available via a single device (and even then there is a project going on to make it possible to access Plex content via the TiVo so while that may be a little more complex it would then eliminate my need for any other devices for watching video content beyond a Blu-ray player).


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

bradleys said:


> The reason this is so popular among a lot of forum members is we already have Amazon Prime. That will make this a free source of media for us.
> 
> I do not have HULU+ and no real desire to subscribe - so same argument, it could be the greatest presentation in the world, I really do not care.


This.



dswallow said:


> I can't speak for whether the video selection with Amazon Prime Instant Video might be sufficient of itself to pay for Amazon Prime. I can tell you that for me, the shipping cost savings/shipping time improvements are way more than worth it. And then the Amazon Prime Instant Video is, for all practical purposes, free, which is also worth it.
> 
> (snip).


And this.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone pays for Amazon Prime just to watch instant videos, but it might tip some people over the edge. It's just another perk of the membership, which now includes free music streaming, free kindle books, and the kindle library along with the free shipping. 

If you don't and won't buy anything from Amazon, I don't think you'd feel like you get your money's worth on the video service, whether it's on your TiVo or not. On the other hand, I will be more likely to watch instant video on my TiVo than I do on other sources.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's about the same price as Netflix so even if you only use it for streaming it's really not that expensive. Works out to $8.33/mo


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I hope some more comments come in on this.

...or should I find some old thread on the subject to revive, so as to not threadjack this one? If so, suggestions on which one(s).

Everything I buy comes from NewEgg, and their much-like-prime "Premier membership" subscription is $70/yr with 2-day free shipping, that usually gets here in 1 day. No restocking fees, return for any reason at all, pre-paid free return shipping, free expedited orders, no-wait-time dedicated toll-free customer service number, members-only INSANE deals. It paid for itself with my first order, and paid-back on my first return while still in trial, so I kept it. They even stretch and bend their policies if a member, which they sure didn't w/out it. Like you miss a deal because you missed the time it expired due to a checkout delay, or a price advertised was wrong, and corrected at checkout, and you buy it anyway, then call about it.

I only use amazon like a google for products, and to print prices for price-matching. I've never liked it, when contemplating buying something from it.

So, if I'm all-set with Newegg, it seems getting Amazon Prime, just for the "free" Prime videos, is what they want, but most here would seem to say it's not worth it for that alone. I guess when everything is "exclusively on Amazon Prime", which almost seems possible (other than networks with their own apps, and Cox's online on-demand).

I do realize that it's not that much per month, but the per-year-only really puts me off (not entirely sure why), at the current price, which could increase in the future. It seemed like they lost subscribers with their last price increase.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> All they need now is HBOGo


Yes. HBOGo is a must.

I'd probably vote for that over Amazon Prime.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Prime Instant is one of the biggies. There's no good excuse for Tivo not to have it. There are lots of customers that use/want it.

To me personally, Prime Instant was always "decent, but kinda eeh" with a lot of Netflix overlap. But they recently added HBO catalog programming, which makes it a bit more interesting. The lineup is not as complete as HBO Go (no Thrones of course), but at least I don't need to pay for HBO to see them.

I am a Prime customer because I like the 1-2 day shipping. The whole streaming service was a bonus tacked on later, so it was never my primary interest to begin with. But since it's there, why not take advantage of it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have Prime for shipping too. But I would never have for just the streaming. At least not at the price they charge now since they don't have as much content as Netflix. Hulu+ I don't mind since I don't need to pay for it any more. I just use the Bing rewards to cover the cost each month. I just launch a Bing Rewards Bot each day to automatically do 30 searches and I can get at least 15 reward credits a day. WHich is enough to give me Hulu+ free each month.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I just launch a Bing Rewards Bot each day to automatically do 30 searches and I can get at least 15 reward credits a day.


I had no idea there was a bot. Thanks for that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> I wonder how many folks this will convince to go ahead and pay for Amazon Prime?


It will probably make me use Prime more than I do now -- though I admittedly already Tivo far more than I can watch. (Though last year, I used it for Grimm episodes, though I had already Tivoed them.) Currently I turn on my PS3 to watch Prime.

Depending on how well it works, it'll likely be a small deciding factor in whether I keep subscribing to prime. (I probably will, even with the price increase..)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is it just me who isn't a huge fan of a collection of apps with different branding, colors and navigation?

I know it is the style, but I was always a fan of the Amazon implementation - with the exception of paying for the movies! 

In a perfect world the content would be streamed as a service to TiVo with an integrated / consolidated browse screen. Choose your content providers, add your local shares, filter based on new, free, genre, etc... 

Now, we all know that is impossible - so no need to scream! 

At least TiVo integrates the streaming apps into search - that is at least an attempt!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo tried to create a system where all apps had a TiVo style UI. Most people just didn't make apps for TiVo. They switched to HTML5 specifically to intice more apps to the platform.

I think AppleTV and XBox are the only ones that require apps to have a specufic UI style, and they're owned by the two largest software companies in the world. Eveyone else just lets the apps do whatever they want. But apps with different UIs are still better then no apps at all.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> They switched to HTML5 specifically to entice more apps to the platform.


TiVo *supports* HTML5 via Opera's SDK but all the previous AS3/Flash code has been ported to Haxe and NME/OpenFL, correct?

Since both Opera and Haxe support HTML5 development which does TiVo recommend? Or do you not have a choice when deploying?


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

moedaman said:


> These are marketing decisions made by Apple and Google. They won't allow these competitors to compete with the iTunes and Google Play stores.


I agree with you when it comes to Vudu and Apple but when it comes to Android:

*Amazon prepping Prime Instant Video for Android devices*
http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-prepping-prime-instant-video-for-android-devices-report-says/


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

CloudAtlas said:


> I agree with you when it comes to Vudu and Apple but when it comes to Android:
> 
> *Amazon prepping Prime Instant Video for Android devices*
> http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-prepping-prime-instant-video-for-android-devices-report-says/


What is there to prep? The Kindle Fire is an android device and already has prime streaming. Maybe "prep" means "taking the hooks out of the kindle software that prevent it from running on other android devices" .


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

FWIW: I was reviewing my TiVo logs on my base Roamios and found many mentions of "VuduHost" where the the TiVo verifies the health of individual software components.

This means it's already on our Roamios, but TiVo needs to allow access before we can start using it. No mention of anything "Amazon", so that's still a (obvious) future download away.

It feels so "Beta" that a future feature would already be present, and being tested by "HealthStat" as the logs say. I'd guess those on "field trial" testing probably have it active and have been using it at least since the Summer Update.

That Vudu is there, but not Amazon, makes me think the latter was not even stable enough to let it roll with the last update, but Vudu was stable enough to secretly sneak it in and secretly see what happens before they make it visible, and subject to being used by the masses.

Anybody have a packet sniffer set up to see if "VuduHost" is communicating with anything without our knowledge? It would seem kind of wasteful to be logging its health, without some outside linkages in place.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moedaman said:


> These are marketing decisions made by Apple and Google. They won't allow these competitors to compete with the iTunes and Google Play stores.


Yeah, that's why netflix is available on AppleTV even though you can buy the shows directly on AppleTV too, right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CloudAtlas said:


> TiVo *supports* HTML5 via Opera's SDK but all the previous AS3/Flash code has been ported to Haxe and NME/OpenFL, correct?
> 
> Since both Opera and Haxe support HTML5 development which does TiVo recommend? Or do you not have a choice when deploying?


All the apps except Netflix have been ported to HTML5 at this point. Netflix uses some native graphics API for rendering, but is still javascript based. I don't think we'll be seeing any new apps that use Flash or Haxe. The main UI is Haxe, but apps will likely be limited to HTML5 from here on out simply because it's sandboxed and prevents bad apps from crashing the whole box. Although I'm sure TiVo would make an exception for someone big and desirable like HBOGo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This is an unrelated article (it is on the TiVo Mega, actually) - but unless they're just being annoyingly coy, I wouldn't hold your breath for Amazon Prime in the fall update:


> On TiVo DVRs, you can buy Amazon Instant Video content and download previously purchased content, but you can't watch the free stuff. Bahr, acknowledging that this is the top-requested feature of TiVo customers, says the company is working on adding Prime Instant Video support, but has not announced when it might become available, or which older models might get the service via a firmware update.


http://www.techhive.com/article/260...-with-24tb-of-storage-and-a-5k-price-tag.html


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes - annoyingly coy


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Even if Amazon isn't included in this update, it's a pretty good bet that Vudu is a lock.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Can you guys please remind me where in the Settings I can toggle to show the various apps? I seemed to have turned them off at some point (except Netflix) and now can't for the life of me find them...

TIA


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

anthonymoody said:


> Can you guys please remind me where in the Settings I can toggle to show the various apps? I seemed to have turned them off at some point (except Netflix) and now can't for the life of me find them...
> 
> TIA


It is under Settings -> Channels. Which is completely not obvious. I am not sure why they don't move it to a better location.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

rainwater said:


> It is under Settings -> Channels. Which is completely not obvious. I am not sure why they don't move it to a better location.


Oy. Make perfect sense. By which I mean none whatsoever!

Thanks!


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

The reason Amazon is good is that it combines the free buffet model of Netflix with also the ability to rent any movie. Netflix has yet to offer a pay per view.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody see this? It doesn't look good.

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NJ Webel said:


> Anybody see this? It doesn't look good.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


What do you mean. A Home Shopping Network App! WooHoo!!! Isn't that what everyone wanted?!?!


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> What do you mean. A Home Shopping Network App! WooHoo!!! Isn't that what everyone wanted?!?!


Yes, I remember the multiple barn-burner, multi-page threads about a shopping app! I'm sure if I searched, they'd pop right to the top! lol


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

NJ Webel said:


> Anybody see this? It doesn't look good.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


Yeah, what's all that nonsense that almost nobody asked for?!?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Selecting "All Channels" for SPs, and setting SP's 6 months into the future seem pretty baller to me. Those were definitely requests people have made.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NJ Webel said:


> Even if Amazon isn't included in this update, it's a pretty good bet that Vudu is a lock.


In this release?

Margret said we will have another release later this fall.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

mattack said:


> Yeah, that's why netflix is available on AppleTV even though you can buy the shows directly on AppleTV too, right?


Apple doesn't offer a "all you can eat" service. So Netflix doesn't directly compete with iTunes. Amazon directly competes with iTunes in video and music, so Apple doesn't have Amazon apps on the ATV.


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, what's all that nonsense that almost nobody asked for?!?


Must have been Tivo's cable partners. That's who Tivo really caters to nowadays anyway.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

moedaman said:


> Must have been Tivo's cable partners. That's who Tivo really caters to nowadays anyway.


And I was finally sure this release wasn't going to be a disappointment based on this thread.

Wrong again!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I prefer Vudu for renting anyway, so heres hoping we at least get that soon.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

NJ Webel said:


> Even if Amazon isn't included in this update, it's a pretty good bet that Vudu is a lock.


does anyone know if the vudu app will be able to download like on some other devices, or stream only?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Am I reading here that Amazon Instant Prime streaming _is not_ coming to TiVo this time around?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> Am I reading here that Amazon Instant _is not_ coming to TiVo this time around?


I presume you mean _Prime_. (I don't have an answer.)


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

mattack said:


> I presume you mean _Prime_. (I don't have an answer.)












It is somewhat interesting the older Amazon Instant app isn't even listed in the screenshot though. It maybe nothing, but its absence caught my attention as much as vudu being listed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jwbelcher said:


> It is somewhat interesting the older Amazon Instant app isn't even listed in the screenshot though. It maybe nothing, but its absence caught my attention as much as vudu being listed.


Amazon Instant (the old app) isn't allowed on a TiVo box being manufactured currently because of the legal issues. So it isn't surprising.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I have grown tired of Margaret's over-hyping every upcoming update. Both the Spring and Summer updates this year included nothing interesting to the majority user base but introduced bugs that effected more than the small minority that found something they liked in the updates. This Fall update has two welcomed minor requests and one semi-important bug fix - hardly the amazing update that Margaret billed it as a couple months ago. This so annoying!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Amazon Instant (the old app) isn't allowed on a TiVo box being manufactured currently because of the legal issues. So it isn't surprising.


Perhaps, but I've not read anyone missing the app yet.. I've got a box manufactured after Jan 1 with Instant still listed. From what I've read, most folks are just having trouble linking their accounts.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mrsean said:


> I have grown tired of Margaret's over-hyping every upcoming update. Both the Spring and Summer updates this year included nothing interesting to the majority user base but introduced bugs that effected more than the small minority that found something they liked in the updates. This Fall update has two welcomed minor requests and one semi-important bug fix - hardly the amazing update that Margaret billed it as a couple months ago. This so annoying!


I'm not sure what you are talking about with the "over-hyping" you accuse TiVoMargaret of doing. Unless she's deleted a whole host of her posts (highly unlikely) I see nothing of the kind. The rumors may have "over-hyped" the updates, but those rumors originate from others, not from TiVo or TiVoMargaret.

As far as the summer update including "nothing interesting," I'd say the transition from Flash to Haxe was *extremely* interesting. Maybe it wasn't as immediately interesting for Roamio users as it was for Premiere users... but in general, the idea that they have finally moved away from a slow, crusty environment to something modern and *extremely* portable is absolutely massive.

I'd like Amazon Prime streaming as much as anyone, but I also think the general maintenance of the TiVo software is pretty important as well.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

mrsean said:


> I have grown tired of Margaret's over-hyping every upcoming update. Both the Spring and Summer updates this year included nothing interesting to the majority user base but introduced bugs that effected more than the small minority that found something they liked in the updates. This Fall update has two welcomed minor requests and one semi-important bug fix - hardly the amazing update that Margaret billed it as a couple months ago. This so annoying!


What are you talking about? She barely posts, and the majority of them are to help track and fix problems.

Laying the groundwork for Android streaming in this update is important if nothing else. People have complained for years. I don't know if she called it "amazing"; it was barely even acknowledged by Tivo until recently.

The only people hyping updates are community members setting themselves up for disappointment with wishlists and rumors.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

mattack said:


> I presume you mean _Prime_. (I don't have an answer.)


Yes I did, thanks.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The only hyping done by Margret that I recall was earlier this year, several months prior to the release of the Summer update. She hinted that it would be a big update. 

When it first dropped, there was nothing obviously "big" about it. However, we soon learned about the complete re-write to Haxe, something that should have many positive implications moving forward.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The summer update was huge- so much faster. Saved me the expense of moving from a premiere to a roamio!

mrsean is probably thinking of the hype that happens HERE. He is really pointing at all of us!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

She consistently says things like "You are really going to like what we have in store for you in the upcoming update" (which I am paraphrasing) and then when said update arrives it's usually something that less than 20% of the user base cares about plus a bugfix or two - not very exciting. The Fall Update kind of breaks the mold a bit because it does contains new features that will benefit all but I still consider these to be minor. 

Now if Android Steaming, User Profiles or Amazon Prime were apart of these updates then it would be worth the hyping. I do agree that people take Margaret's enthusiasm over the updates and help build up the rumor mills, but if she wasn't so "thrilled" about minor releases I don't the follow-up hyping would get so out of hand.

It sound to me like once one update is released Margaret knows/expects the next one to contain something that we've all been asking for but that something always winds up getting pushed to a future rollout. This is what annoys me because it been happening for least the past two years.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Reference please.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mrsean, I think you are imagining things.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Scanned the last year of posts and it just doesn't happen. She's been nothing but helpful.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

mrsean said:


> ...plus a bugfix or two - not very exciting.


Bug fixes are the best part!


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

mrsean said:


> She consistently says things like "You are really going to like what we have in store for you in the upcoming update" (which I am paraphrasing)


If you search her posts here, you'll realize that you've been ascribing other people's remarks and responses to Margaret's posts to her. She says nothing like you're claiming she does.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mrsean said:


> She consistently says things like "You are really going to like what we have in store for you in the upcoming update" (which I am paraphrasing) and then when said update arrives it's usually something that less than 20% of the user base cares about plus a bugfix or two - not very exciting. The Fall Update kind of breaks the mold a bit because it does contains new features that will benefit all but I still consider these to be minor.


The Summer update added the category sort to My Shows, that's a feature. The Spring one added default SP settings. Those are both about as exciting as the new SP options. Useful, but not earth shattering.

I think the news about the service fee for Minis going away is more exciting.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I think the news about the service fee for Minis going away is more exciting.


Unless you already bought a Mini and Lifetime warranty...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have bought 3 Minis with lifetime. Doesn't bother me that they dropped the price. Makes me want to buy another for the spare room.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm at least glad I got the Fall update while it's still Summer. So I guess a real Fall update will give us Amazon Streaming and Vudu?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

we need the SD stretch thing fixed!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

bradleys said:


> The reason this is so popular among a lot of forum members is we already have Amazon Prime. That will make this a free source of media for us.
> 
> I do not have HULU+ and no real desire to subscribe - so same argument, it could be the greatest presentation in the world, I really do not care.


Quoted for truth.

+1


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Re: Amazon Prime Streaming and Vudu.. I really HOPE when they are implemented, they are integrated into the guide search like Hulu Plus & Netflix are now. That would be awesome.

Also, I got the fall update today, and there was no Vudu or Amazon Prime Streaming in it. At least not in any obvious way, anyway.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The sidebar thing was a fairly major change. Though as I already noted in another thread, the fact that it "breaks" tivo-tivo (actually, it is perfectly consistent, but this is one of the rare cases where consistency is bad) is one of the irksome things.

Vudu and/or Amazon Prime Streaming _could_ still be coming. There have been times in the past (I admittedly can't cite examples) where there were features in the software that were then turned on at some point -- I have no idea if it was due to a daily download or hitting a threshold date to start showing the UI.

Someone just needs to do a scan for case insensitive "Amazon prime" or "prime" on their updated Tivo hard drive.. (only semi-joking.. heck, people do that sort of thing for OS X and iOS updates all the time.)


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

just so you guys are aware, the rumor is that these apps are coming in the next update around November

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-fall-update/


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Reference please.





ej42137 said:


> mrsean, I think you are imagining things.





BigJimOutlaw said:


> Scanned the last year of posts and it just doesn't happen. She's been nothing but helpful.


It's true that Margaret does not hype much (I did not mean to imply that) but when does she tends to over-hype the updates. This is an example of what I am talking about:

Quote: P.S. We have some cool stuff lined up for the "Summer Update". It is a great time to join our Beta program if you want to be part of the (secret) inner circle

The consensus on this site is that nothing was "cool" about the Summer Update for the Roamio.

There were other occasions when similar comments were made - maybe not recently but they do exist. I just don't have the time to look though every one of her posts here and on Twitter.



DeltaOne said:


> Bug fixes are the best part!


ITA at least so far this year.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mrsean said:


> Quote: P.S. We have some cool stuff lined up for the "Summer Update". It is a great time to join our Beta program if you want to be part of the (secret) inner circle
> 
> The consensus on this site is that nothing was "cool" about the Summer Update for the Roamio.


Margret didn't say "Summer Update *for the Roamio*." And a complete UI rewrite bringing the Premiere speed to something much more usable, plus making it visually more like the Roamio certainly was cool.

And perhaps you don't have access to OnDemand from your cable company, but if you do, the better integration of access to watch OnDemand programming from the guide is nice, too.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

mrsean said:


> It's true that Margaret does not hype much (I did not mean to imply that)


You didn't "imply" it, you flat out stated it, and then repeated it when challenged. Nice attempt to backpedal, but no one is buying it.



> The consensus on this site is that nothing was "cool" about the Summer Update for the Roamio.


I would strongly disagree with this characterization of the reaction to the Summer update. My impression of the general reaction was that this was viewed as one of the more impressive updates in recent memory, improving interactive performance for every affected platform (albeit to differing degrees).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

elborak said:


> I would strongly disagree with this characterization of the reaction to the Summer update. My impression of the general reaction was that this was viewed as one of the more impressive updates in recent memory, improving interactive performance for every affected platform (albeit to differing degrees).


I would as well. A complete rewrite of the OS in Haxe? That's *very* cool.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Haxe is cool, and I totally enjoy the major change for three column listing.

Do you know what consensus means?

My reference challenge stands. The only real promise we have been waiting for, and is nearly ready to be delivered, is android streaming. I'm guessing the "cool" summer Haxe change was what delayed that build out.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

How do you join the beta program? Do we have an inside-track via Margaret? I signed up years and years ago on the fieldtrials site, was only involved in one beta that wasn't even for the interface but for their internal staging servers, completed the homework assignments, even found a nice bug involving their streaming which they only fixed because I was persistent about it and finally got others to chime in.. then never saw another fieldtrial again. (And yes I keep my profiles updated)
-Keith


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

So I just noticed that the amazon app on my Nexus 7 got an update yesterday which supports amazon streaming, so it looks like you can stream to things other than a fire tablet now. I guess if TiVo never gets it, I can always plug my HDMI adapter in and watch it that way (if I had a prime account .


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Keith Elkin said:


> How do you join the beta program? Do we have an inside-track via Margaret? I signed up years and years ago on the fieldtrials site, was only involved in one beta that wasn't even for the interface but for their internal staging servers, completed the homework assignments, even found a nice bug involving their streaming which they only fixed because I was persistent about it and finally got others to chime in.. then never saw another fieldtrial again. (And yes I keep my profiles updated)
> -Keith


I think as long as you have a login to fieldtrials, and have your profile updated, you're technically "in" the beta program. The better question is whether you will get assigned to test, and that's a better question. I'm in the same boat - signed up for years now, tested one thing, and haven't heard a peep since.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think as long as you have a login to fieldtrials, and have your profile updated, you're technically "in" the beta program. The better question is whether you will get assigned to test, and that's a better question. I'm in the same boat - signed up for years now, tested one thing, and haven't heard a peep since.


Yeah, same boat then... Love the handle btw.. Poke 53280,0!
-Keith


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

So for those who have been involved with the field trials, do you have to be running stock TiVo's (no replacement harddrives)?

I signed up years ago and have never been asked to participate, but I've always replaced to the largest HD the box would allow, and stored the stock drive.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In the more recent betas I've been a part of they have excluded units with upgraded hard drives. Back in the day they encouraged people with upgrades so they could test them too.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Margret didn't say "Summer Update *for the Roamio*."


You're right she didn't but she posted in in the Roamio forum so...



elborak said:


> You didn't "imply" it, you flat out stated it, *and then repeated it when challenged.* Nice attempt to backpedal, but no one is buying it.


I don't know who's posts you are reading, but I did not restate anything. The only thing I did was supply proof of my claim and there is more out there. I didn't just imagine it. There have been several times that we were told to expect something that we are going to like only to have to find out that only a small of minority of owners were actually interested in.



elborak said:


> I would strongly disagree with this characterization of the reaction to the Summer update. My impression of the general reaction was that this was viewed as one of the more impressive updates in recent memory, improving interactive performance for every affected platform (albeit to differing degrees).


Now who is over-hyping?



jrtroo said:


> Haxe is cool, and I totally enjoy the major change for three column listing.


The techie in me agrees, but the other me the Tivo user still thought the Summer update was lame i.e. not cool. BTW, the poorly implemented 3 column was universally panned. I turned it off almost immediately.



jrtroo said:


> Do you know what consensus means?


Go back and count the negative vs. positive response for the Summer Update as well as the Spring Update in this forum and I am 100% sure that you will agree that I understand the definition of consensus quite well.



jrtroo said:


> My reference challenge stands. The only real *promise* we have been waiting for, and is nearly ready to be delivered, is android streaming. I'm guessing the "cool" summer Haxe change was what delayed that build out.


I have not referred to anything as promised. My only point was that expectations were unnecessary (or inadvertently) raised regarding the updates which then causes some negative backlash. Someone else pointed out that others take Margret's statements and blow them up much bigger to which I did agree. However if Margret were to be more concise in what she says (and doesn't say), I believe the disappointment level regarding releases that turn out to minor would be less. The word "cool" means different things to different people. When she first said it I instantly thought of the new features that have been requested not a code rewrite. If she had said something like "We are implementing something cool with the TiVo OS, plus adding a new feature", I again think there would have been less negativity.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Keith Elkin said:


> How do you join the beta program? Do we have an inside-track via Margaret? I signed up years and years ago on the fieldtrials site, was only involved in one beta that wasn't even for the interface but for their internal staging servers, completed the homework assignments, even found a nice bug involving their streaming which they only fixed because I was persistent about it and finally got others to chime in.. then never saw another fieldtrial again. (And yes I keep my profiles updated)
> -Keith


Did you create a new profile as instructed at one point? A couple times when logging in to update my profile it has said please create a new profile if your profile is prior to such and such a date.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

mrsean said:


> Go back and count the negative vs. positive response for the Summer Update as well as the Spring Update in this forum and I am 100% sure that you will agree that I understand the definition of consensus quite well.
> 
> Actually, your description clearly shows you do not. that's fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> So I just noticed that the amazon app on my Nexus 7 got an update yesterday which supports amazon streaming, so it looks like you can stream to things other than a fire tablet now. I guess if TiVo never gets it, I can always plug my HDMI adapter in and watch it that way (if I had a prime account .


What is the Amazon app that supports streaming? I have several Amazon apps on my devices. Amazon music, Amazon Cloud drive, Amazon Kindle, and an Amazon shopping app. But I didn't think any of them streamed video.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Margret didn't say "Summer Update *for the Roamio*." And a complete UI rewrite bringing the Premiere speed to something much more usable, plus making it visually more like the Roamio certainly was cool.
> 
> And perhaps you don't have access to OnDemand from your cable company, but if you do, the better integration of access to watch OnDemand programming from the guide is nice, too.


still waiting for ondemand(Cox) question though do the ondemand programs show up in tivo search?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> What is the Amazon app that supports streaming? I have several Amazon apps on my devices. Amazon music, Amazon Cloud drive, Amazon Kindle, and an Amazon shopping app. But I didn't think any of them streamed video.


It is the one with the shopping cart icon. If you dive into the options there is new stuff including instant video entries.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> In the more recent betas I've been a part of they have excluded units with upgraded hard drives. Back in the day they encouraged people with upgrades so they could test them too.


Yeah, it used to be that you couldn't beta test with an upgraded drive, but could participate in (certain) field trials, when they really wanted a large scale of testing. I don't recall anything from what I can get away with saying, that ever indicated they (specifically) wanted to test on upgraded drive units.

With the number of people moving to one full TiVo w/hard drive, and the rest being Mini's (especially now), I think TiVo will have no choice, but to allow upgraded drive units to participate, or they'll have inadequate testers. Even then, how many are willing to risk loss of their whole home TiVo functionality, if the beta, or field trial, software has a horrendous issue? It used to be the "norm" to have multiple full TiVos, allowing those that did to selectively use one for testing, with minimal risk.

To answer the question on putting the stock drive back in: That should work, as long as you put it in before volunteering. Otherwise, you face disqualification, without ever knowing you were considered as a candidate. I suppose if you volunteer, then later put the stock drive in, you might be considered for an upcoming test. But, last time I volunteered, there was a questionnaire that was there to identify those who upgraded, in addition to the terms before the questionnaire, stating upgraded units were not qualified. Beyond what you disclose, TiVo can tell you have a non-stock drive model, due to your TiVo logs including the model of drive, and that info being uploaded with every scheduled service connection.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

mrsean said:


> I don't know who's posts you are reading, but I did not restate anything.


Post 1: "I have grown tired of Margaret's over-hyping every upcoming update."

Post 2: "She consistently says things like "You are really going to like what we have in store for you in the upcoming update""



> The only thing I did was supply proof of my claim


Apparently you're pulling your definition of "proof" out of the same self-created dictionary as your definition of "consensus".



> Now who is over-hyping?


Not I. It's a simple observation.



> Go back and count the negative vs. positive response for the Summer Update as well as the Spring Update in this forum and I am 100% sure that you will agree that I understand the definition of consensus quite well.


I have and I do not agree, hence you lose your bet.

But that's enough from me. Hard to argue with someone who speaks a self-created variant of English with custom definitions of words. Feel free to get the last (self-defined) word in.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nooneuknow said:


> Yeah, it used to be that you couldn't beta test with an upgraded drive, but could participate in (certain) field trials, when they really wanted a large scale of testing. I don't recall anything from what I can get away with saying, that ever indicated they (specifically) wanted to test on upgraded drive units.


Way back in the S1/S2 days they use to encourage people with upgraded drives to test. It's been quite a while since I've seen that though. With some of the more recent server/app only betas they haven't specifically excluded them, but with software betas they have.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Amazon Prime just added several premium cable shows:
*Veep (S1)
*Girls (S1)
*Banshee (S1)
*Strike Back (S1/S2)

I think they also added several other HBO back catalog shows (John from Cincinnati, Hung, In Treatment, Luck) and mini series that I don't remember seeing before.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> Amazon Prime just added several premium cable shows:
> *Veep (S1)
> *Girls (S1)
> *Banshee (S1)
> ...


I see that they added Banshee and Strike Back, which are series on Cinemax. I was wondering if HBO would include Cinemax series. Hopefully they add other Cinemax series like The Knick.


----------

